# Dragon Stout (beer review)



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Beer name: Dragon Stout
Brewed by: Desnoes & Geddes Limited
ABV: 7.5%
Price: $1.49
Style: Stout

This brew hails from Jamaica. A "tropical stout" that I just had to add to my mixed-sixer at Total Wine, for the experience if nothing else.

I drank this straight from the bottle so I didn't get a true description of the color or head. I'm sure its color was like any other typical stout, black w/ tan head.

Didn't really get a proper read on the nose since I was enjoying this from the bottle and didnt pour it into a glass and give it time to open up in a glass. Smells like a milky stout. Roasted coffee and caramel. Not much else there.

The most important part is the taste and with that a sweet note came to the front after the first sip. It didnt taste like the caramel that I got in the nose. More of a syrupy, sugar additive taste. Medium bodied. The sweetness masks the alcohol content which is 7.5%

Finishes with a lingering sweetness on the tongue. Normally I love a long finish but something was just off about this beer.

Final opinion? Lets just say I would reach for a Guiness over this any day. There are so many stouts available these days that I just don't see myself going back to this brew anytime soon, if at all. More body and less sweetness is what I prefer in a stout and the Dragon Stout did not do it for me.


----------

